

Rate my startup: SafeboxApp.com - denishennessy

While the level of security on Dropbox and other cloud storage services are fine for most things, I wanted a way to store some files there that _only_ I could access. I could switch to a provider that had stronger privacy features but I really love Dropbox's convenience and simplicity. So, I built a solution:<p>http://safeboxapp.com<p>The app takes files it finds in ~/Safebox and encrypts them using AES-256 and stores the files in a subfolder of ~/Dropbox. When it sees new encrypted files in that folder, it decrypts them back to ~/Safebox. From then on, changes in either folder are automatically synchronized. The filenames and folder names are encrypted as well.<p>From a user perspective, you simply use ~/Safebox instead of ~/Dropbox for files requiring extra security.<p>It's packaged as a Mac OS/X app (and soon as a Windows app). We haven't decided pricing yet.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts!!<p>Thanks, Denis<p>http://safeboxapp.com
======
hechtic
I like it, might use it.

From a pricing perspective, I think your market might be limited in that
companies needing security would probably purchase a separate solution and not
use Dropbox.

But you might be able to get a revenue stream from prosumers / tech consumers.
And your costs wouldn't be high since you ride on top of the dropbox service.
And I could be wrong about the market of course. ;-)

------
gzapico
The concept seems quite interesting and useful. The real problem, as others
stated, is that maybe Dropbox will implement something like that quite soon.
As for pricing I think you should charge less than the same amount of space is
charges at Dropbox.

Anyway, congrats for your great project. And sorry for my english.

------
grzaks
The problem is real, you are not the only person on the Earth that needs a
solution, but ...

Aren't you worried that it takes few weeks(days?) of coding for dropbox team
and one update for your solution to become obsolete?

~~~
denishennessy
I agree that it's a risk, but they haven't done it so far. Even if they did,
Safebox might still be useful for people using other cloud storage providers
(or even corporate file shares).

~~~
tobylane
Is it possible for Dropbox to update in any way that could let them read it?
I'm not sure what you're worried about.

~~~
grzaks
The answer to your question is: no, it's not possible. I was rather thinking
about dropbox implementing the same feature directly to dropbox. If they do,
there would be no point in using denishennessy's product.

------
PaulWebster
Here are some other approaches to same basic issue
[http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/IncreasePrivacyAndSafe...](http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/IncreasePrivacyAndSafety)

------
manasnutcase
Denis, I love the site. Its both useful and well designed. You might like to
check out Bitcasa. Manas

------
pcharles
Great idea. Especially with the 'issues' of security with Dropbox released
within the last few months.

